# saving birds



## bluejay91 (Jul 28, 2005)

We always find some kind of dangered birds in our yard... Can some one please tell me how to keep care of it and what to feed them..?? PS they are wild birds also.. HELP!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi BJ,

Do you have a bird in need of help right now? If so, please post what kind of bird it is and where you are located.

There are many, many kinds of wild birds .. some are granivores that eat seeds, some are insectivores that eat bugs, some are frugivores that eat fruit, and others are omnivores that eat a bit of everything.

In order for us to help you, we do need a bit more information.

Terry


----------

